# What broadheads are you using?



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Stos 130 gr.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have no idea what I'm gonna shoot. Right now I have some MX-4's, slick tricks, tekan II's, Muzzy 3 blade, and some others. I would like to try grim reapers and magnus stingers, but I need money first.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I have no idea what I'm gonna shoot. Right now I have some MX-4's, slick tricks, tekan II's, Muzzy 3 blade, and some others. I would like to try grim reapers and magnus stingers, but I need money first.


Yeah I need money too, I have three mx-3's but I need one more pack. Have you guys seen the NAP Bloodrunners?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

One of the many reasons I shoot muzzy's is because of the tip on them. I and my dad have shot hogs right in the shoulder, spine, and brisket and that muzzy just plows through them. I guess that's why muzzy's slogan is "Bad to the Bone".


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah I need money too, I have three mx-3's but I need one more pack. Have you guys seen the NAP Bloodrunners?


amen on the money part, i just sropped $114 on a new sword apex 3rd plane, but i can never decide on broadheads, right now i have 3 new tekans, a few 2 blade stingers, a couple NAP Nitrons and one standard slick trick i think... i've been looking into a larger cut dia. fixed blade to go with the tekans for the fall... ST Mag, Muzzy MX3, or ST Grizztrick are a few im deciding between


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

This fall i will be shooting either stingers or snuffers.


----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

Rage


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll be shooting Shuttle T's again.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> amen on the money part, i just sropped $114 on a new sword apex 3rd plane, but i can never decide on broadheads, right now i have 3 new tekans, a few 2 blade stingers, a couple NAP Nitrons and one standard slick trick i think... i've been looking into a larger cut dia. fixed blade to go with the tekans for the fall... ST Mag, Muzzy MX3, or ST Grizztrick are a few im deciding between


Yeah, I'm spending money alot for my bow and such, I bought a $100 mathews quiver, $15 peep sight, and $65 sight that brand new cost $110, and I am going to buy more broadheads, practice tips and new arrow wraps. Bowhunting is definitely not cheap, unless you make all the stuff like Kegan!


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grim Reapers :thumbs_up


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, I'm spending money alot for my bow and such, I bought a $100 mathews quiver, $15 peep sight, and $65 sight that brand new cost $110, and I am going to buy more broadheads, practice tips and new arrow wraps. Bowhunting is definitely not cheap, unless you make all the stuff like Kegan!


omg yeah! haha bowhunting is NO WHERE NEAR cheap, broadhead prices arent helping either haha


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm going to be using muzzy 3 blades


----------



## bhuntc (Apr 17, 2009)

Sonics or Rocket Steelheads


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

rage 3-blades or the new montec carbon steels


----------



## martinmania (Aug 20, 2007)

bacon skinners


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> amen on the money part, i just sropped $114 on a new sword apex 3rd plane, but i can never decide on broadheads, right now i have 3 new tekans, a few 2 blade stingers, a couple NAP Nitrons and one standard slick trick i think... i've been looking into a larger cut dia. fixed blade to go with the tekans for the fall... ST Mag, Muzzy MX3, or ST Grizztrick are a few im deciding between


+1 for the new Tekans. If your looking for a larger cutting fixed blade look at the G5 Striker Mags. There 125gr but have a 1.5" cutting diameter.


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

Rage 2 blade or NAP Thunderhead 85s


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hoyt1021 said:


> omg yeah! haha bowhunting is NO WHERE NEAR cheap, broadhead prices arent helping either haha


It can be, but you have to put down the cash and pick up a drawknife.

But then again, I still have to pay for FF for strings, broadheads, raw dowels for arrows, Fletch-Tite...

I guess no one's safe:lol:!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Slick Tricks and possibly Epeks


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

muzzy this year:darkbeer:


----------



## 00BS (May 1, 2009)

rage 2 blades, muzzy MX-4's,and i think i might try G5 striker's


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Im going from the MX-3 to the MX-4 this year...I'm a die hard muzzy guys...ignition kid maybe their motto should be bad throught the bone


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Im going from the MX-3 to the MX-4 this year...I'm a die hard muzzy guys...ignition kid maybe their motto should be bad throught the bone


It should!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Older guy i hunt with showed me pictures of this arrow with a muzzy on in that he shot at a deer...he hit a barbed wire fence right where the two wires meet. Snapped one wire and the muzzy was fine.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

magnus stinger
crimson talon xt
slick trick mag

i will be carrying both the stingers and tricks hunting this yr.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Magnus Stingers



I use the 4-blade 100 gr.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Joe(y) said:


> Older guy i hunt with showed me pictures of this arrow with a muzzy on in that he shot at a deer...he hit a barbed wire fence right where the two wires meet. Snapped one wire and the muzzy was fine.


Yep, muzzy's stay sharp for a while, i had shot three hogs with one of my muzzy's until I decided to sharpen it. this weekend I shot a hog through the shoulder and it was still sharp after that!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> Magnus Stingers
> 
> 
> 
> I use the 4-blade 100 gr.


What's the cutting diameter on those?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> Yep, muzzy's stay sharp for a while, i had shot three hogs with one of my muzzy's until I decided to sharpen it. this weekend I shot a hog through the shoulder and it was still sharp after that!


You shluld check your broadheads before every hunt, make sure they're razor sharp.No matter how strong or fast a bow, bleeding is caused by a _sharp_ point.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

kegan said:


> You shluld check your broadheads before every hunt, make sure they're razor sharp.No matter how strong or fast a bow, bleeding is caused by a _sharp_ point.


 I do check them before every hunt, I sharpen them before the weekend for about 5 minutes on each broadhead.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ignition kid said:


> I do check them before every hunt, I sharpen them before the weekend for about 5 minutes on each broadhead.


Good, I just misinterpretted what you said then.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> What's the cutting diameter on those?


i think 1 1/8


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

NAP 100 gr. thunderheads or muzzy 100gr MX3


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

One reason I am using the MX 3-s other than that they are muzzy's is because they have a 1 1/4" cutting diameter and they are fixed blades.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

ignition kid said:


> what's the cutting diameter on those?


1 1/16


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

kegan said:


> You shluld check your broadheads before every hunt, make sure they're razor sharp.No matter how strong or fast a bow, bleeding is caused by a _sharp_ point.


that's why i like Magnus they are cut-on-contact.


----------



## Mike Raymond (May 28, 2009)

Rage 2-Blade.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i am going to use a steel force sabortooth hd 2 blade with 2 bleeder blades:RockOn:


----------



## JPNorth (Jun 7, 2009)

Already shot a bear this year with muzzy three blades:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

JPNorth said:


> Already shot a bear this year with muzzy three blades:darkbeer:


Allright! I have shot two hogs this year with my Muzzy 3 blades and one of them I shot right through the shoulder.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

gonna see how my stingers fly out of the new setup hopefully they fly good if those and tricks dont on to the rage 2s or 3s not sure yet if those dont..... field points lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

ZALLEN said:


> gonna see how my stingers fly out of the new setup hopefully they fly good if those and tricks dont on to the rage 2s or 3s not sure yet if those dont..... field points lol


Instead of switching heads you might save yourself a whole bunch of money just doing a little tuning. No matter how fast or how large the head, any set up can be tuned to fly well.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

i would use rage but theyre illegal here in new york.. i use Grim Reaper Hades, but I'm thinking about switching to G5 montecs


----------



## HoytBoyJr (Jun 29, 2009)

Rage expandables 2.0 cutting diameter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

slick tricks


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Muzzy MX 3's
I have the best luck with them, and imho they are the most durable


----------



## MichiganMan10 (Apr 7, 2009)

Rage= let er' eat


----------

